# I have never been to a Furry " con " of any type.



## Blutide (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you been?

If so what are they like? I have never been because they are never in philly when I have the time for them. ( or at all....They usually are far outside my area ) And what events are at the Furcons?


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 18, 2011)

Never been. I want to though and plan on it.


----------



## Gold (Jun 19, 2011)

I know that one of my IRL furry friends is going to one here in Oklahoma. I would if I didn't have most of my paychecks going to bills (Stupid adulthood stealing all my money :V). But it would be interesting to go. If only for something to do other than what I do now (Which is pretty much nothing).


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Gold said:


> I know that one of my IRL furry friends is going to one here in Oklahoma. I would if I didn't have most of my paychecks going to bills (Stupid adulthood stealing all my money :V). But it would be interesting to go. If only for something to do other than what I do now (Which is pretty much nothing).


 
Oklacon?


----------



## Gold (Jun 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Oklacon?


 
Yep. That's the one. It looks interesting but I won't make it this year. Might try for next year or something.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Gold said:


> Yep. That's the one. It looks interesting but I won't make it this year. Might try for next year or something.


 
I can't go because my cousins' birthdays are on the days their hosting it and I'm probably going to their house for that...


----------



## Gold (Jun 19, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I can't go because my cousins' birthdays are on the days their hosting it and I'm probably going to their house for that...



Ouch that must suck.

Back-on-topic: I've never been but from what I've heard it's a rather fun and interesting experience. There's a lot of different panels, games, and people to keep it fresh and you will most likely make friends with people you meet (Unless your shy and completely anti-social in which case your SOL). As for events I believe it depends on the con. Not entirely sure what there might be due to the fact I've never been. Don't they usually post the events on the con's site?


----------



## Blutide (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds fun, but yikes oaky lol I don't think I could ever escape work at the moment to ever travel. Meh maybe in a year or so I will plan a trip to one.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 19, 2011)

Blutide said:


> Sounds fun, but yikes oaky lol I don't think I could ever escape work at the moment to ever travel. Meh maybe in a year or so I will plan a trip to one.


 
I'll probably just wait until I'm eighteen anyways so I don't have to bother my parents about that stupid permission slip.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 19, 2011)

I may soon be getting flight privileges through a family member, if I like RMFC, I may have to start attending cons all over the country. I really wanna hit up Furfright and Anthrocon.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

WingDog said:


> I may soon be getting flight privileges through a family member, if I like RMFC, I may have to start attending cons all over the country. I really wanna hit up Furfright and Anthrocon.



Feelsbadman. The only one i got thats near by is in inverness (scotiacon) and several otherone in england. I would kill for Furfright though.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2011)

They're a lot of fun, but relaxed, too. You don't have to do anything, or you can do everything.
You'll see people just chilling at the bar or fursuiters playing pool. IN PERSON (unlike this internets thing), the majority of furries are the nicest people I've ever met.


----------



## Aden (Jun 26, 2011)

Extremely fun, with one condition: you can't be a loner. If you're wandering around alone the whole time, a con is gonna suck.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> Extremely fun, with one condition: you can't be a loner. If you're wandering around alone the whole time, a con is gonna suck.


 
I agree, but because everyone is there for the same reasons, it isn't hard to join a group at all.


----------



## Aden (Jun 26, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I agree, but because everyone is there for the same reasons, it isn't hard to join a group at all.


 
Mhm, I can see how that's true. I'm just saying it's a good idea to have plans to meet up with people you know (from online or otherwise), etc.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe gonna go next year, funds permitting. I warn you, I am so hip, I have trouble seeing over my pelvis :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jun 26, 2011)

AC just wrapped up today and I gotta say Aden is 1000% correct. If you go alone then be ready for a bit of disappointment. Anthrocon was great by all means, but it can be further magnified if ya have a group of friends to chat with as well. It really is a fun experience that you should at least try once. It was certainly a blast and now to wait for 2012 to roll around so I can hopefully hook up with some friends and have a ton more fun


----------



## bioastre (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been to two cons, and I so agree with the comment about having friends there to meet up with.  Being a loner at a furry con, while it isn't terrible, having a group of friends going is much easier - unless you are highly comfortable jumping into other groups.
That being said, I recommend going to a local con first before a big con. =]


----------



## moriko (Jun 28, 2011)

Only been to one and had lots of fun. I'm sure it'll be much more fun though actually knowing people instead of being the new person in any random conversation you wiggle your way into.


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

bioastre said:


> I have been to two cons, and I so agree with the comment about having friends there to meet up with.  Being a loner at a furry con, while it isn't terrible, having a group of friends going is much easier


 
You can also meetup with IMfurs you know who are also going. Just a thought.


----------



## shadowdragon13 (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't been to a furry con yet either. I plan to go to Califur next year since it's the closest one to me. Hopefully I'll have my suit done in time. 

I have been to cons before. Only Anime cons. Anime Expo 3 times and Anime Los Angeles once. And I met some furs at AX this year. That was a lot of fun. Now I don't feel so lonely as a fur anymore, but I'm always looking for more fur buds. And Cosplay buds since I'm also a cosplayer. Anyway, I hope to go to my first fur con next year. I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## Blaze Wolf (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope never been to a con kinda bites since there never any cons in Pakistan..havent seen any furries over here either hoping to possibly see one if I move to Canada


----------



## Altias (Jul 16, 2011)

I really want to go to Further Confusion but I'm not sure if my Dad would be fine with driving over to it.
Who knows, I might get my sister to drive me to cons when she gets her license. c:


----------

